# Looking for a 47" LED HDTV & HDMI cable



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey everybody,

I knew I should have spent more time studying the last "Shoot-Out". I don't remember which manufacturer came out on top. I know Samsung and Panasonic got a few nods. And I do not remember any manufacturer red flagged for any reason. I think if there is no reason to avoid Vizio I might just stay with Vizio. 

I've been looking at a 47" LED Razor edge lit, LCD 240Hz refresh with 3D..., just because its there. 47" is the large end of the recommended size for a 6.5' seating distance.

If anybody has any thoughts, reactions or recommendations about 47" LED TV, I would really like to hear about it. I really don't even know why I bought Vizio except the price was right for the 32" I have now. I have always bought RCA/Proscan.

I have another question: Are there 15GBps HDMI Cables. I think that's what I'll need for the 240Hz, 3D, 24/192 Audio

Any cable recommendations? Even Furutech tops out @ 10.2GBps I think


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

All I ever use is Monoprice cables. :huh: However, I don't do 3D. For that you just need a high speed cable. 

I have no idea what a 240Hz cable is. :scratch: Must be some sort of new bunk that high end cable manufacturers are touting? :huh:


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks Mechman,

Sorry, I probably wasn't clear. Its the Tv that refreshes @ 240hz and with 3D and 1080p and 24/192 etc, etc, I was wondering if I needed more than 10.2GBp\s. Rocketfish has 15GBp\s HDMI cable, but I was thinking why doesn't, Audioquest, Monster Cable..., where's all the competition. 

I got no response except you mechman. I'm going to try posting under "New Posts". For some reason the system would not let me do that with these questions 

Thanks for your response mechman.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Greg,

I really have very little to contribute on displays - very illiterate in this area atm. I will say I have a Samsung 42" LCD whose picture I am very pleased with - other than that, my next newest TV is 6 years old......:R


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks,

I had a feeling I would find minimal response to my questions. My impression is most everybody contributing on HTS is now playing with DLP and DIY formula's for large screens. 

I'll have to find the "shoot-out" in one of these threads. But thanks guys for taking a minute to write down your thoughts.

Joe, where do you find the time. You remind me of my brother. A type "A" personality, he thrives on challenges and time management craziness. The real craziness is he gets it all done. 

Thanks -


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

There is no standard for a 15Gbps cables. High speed HDMI cables are rated to 10.2Gbps and should be more than what you would need in your situation. My feeling is that 15Gbps cables are marketing hype. The cable itself would only carry a 60Hz signal. I'm unaware of any devices that will output 240Hz. The display converts it to a 240Hz image. So you don't need all that bandwidth for a cable.

According to this, the maximum bitrate from a blu-ray is 48Mbit/s. And that includes audio, video and subtitles. I can't imagine 3D needing all that much more.


----------



## louisp (Apr 4, 2011)

Monoprice HDMI's are very high quality and low cost. Here is a link http://www.monoprice.com/. I suggest you call or chat with there customer service rep's.

As for televisions I have Sony LED KDF-46HX750 due to arrive soon.

Good luck.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Sony makes a good product. I have the edge lit ex700 and I love it. I've actually seen some of the Vizio products as well. Some seem good, some don't. :huh:


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Louisp,

Thanks for the MonoPrice link. Wow, you can get a real education there in only minutes. I like a company that lays out the facts for you. No matter what your looking for, your gonna get a little background. You'll get different spec's and why one is diff or better than the other. Newegg used to be this way..., at the bottom of any page the spec was outlined etc, etc.,. Not so much anymore, I hope monoprice holds out, this has got to be good for customer relations. 


MechMan,

You aren't kidding about Vizio. About a month after buying my 32" Vizio, Sam's Club Got in about a dozen Refurbished Vizio 32" LCDTV with my same model number (don't ask me to get up to look for my Mod #) each had the same problem listed "Bad Power Switch". Bad parts shipments happen more often than anybody would like to admit. In any case, I have had no issues in 7yrs. 

But SONY is so popular it seems to have given them the right to add 2-3 hundred dollars to the price of every model television with the SONY name. Sony is out front and leading the way in video reproduction technology and video camera's WOW. Very nice equipment but Wow EXpEnsIVe.

I get the picture though and I am looking more seriously at Sony' potential as a home Tv.


----------

